
In Praise of Rust's Structopt for Command Line Parsing - ducaale
https://robert.ocallahan.org/2017/11/in-praise-of-rusts-structopt-for.html?m=1
======
rnestler
For small utilities I prefer to use docopt
([https://github.com/docopt/docopt.rs](https://github.com/docopt/docopt.rs)).
With docopt you just write down the documentation how you imagine the tool to
be used and the docopt magic generates the command line parsing for you.

